# Spinning: Thankgiving Spinning



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

After all the family left I got to relax and spin for a bit. It was a long day but great fun getting everyone together. 2 turkeys and all the fixins!! This is ruby fine merino and white fine merino mixed with a little Angelina, I wish the camera could pick up the sparkle, looks so pretty. I think I'll make this a 2 ply.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh that is beautiful. Did you dye the fibre too?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just gorgeous yarn. Love the shimmer.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh that is yummy.and what I can see very even.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful color. Well done


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

So lovely !


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great spinning I can see the sparkle a bit. Pretty in pink.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks yummy!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! That is just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

That is beautiful spinning.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Love that color!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful color


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh, beautiful!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Great color!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful yarn. Your spinning is so even!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------

